# blocage au demarrage console "/etc/master.password: No Such ile or dirctory"



## dmsr (3 Décembre 2004)

Suite à l'installation de Pure FTPd manager et à des essais de configuration du serveur FTP avec ce logiciel, bizarrement, mail n'acceder plus aux serveurs, j'ai redemmarer l'ordi et il se bloque dés apres l'apparition de la pomme, il passe en mode console et m'indique:
"
/etc/master.password: No Such ile or dirctory
/etc/master.password: No Such ile or dirctory
-sh-2.05b#
"
j'ai essayé la commande fsck -y (plusieurs fois), le disque est OK et il me redemande:
"
-sh-2.05b#
"

Il y a du monde d'installer, plusieurs serveur (NiceCast, QTSS, Apache, Namp, EvoCam,...DNSUpdate) qui sont lancés au demarrage et je venais d'installer aussi Sharepoints.
Ce que je chercher à faire:
Je construis actuellement un site servi par mon eMac que je voulais tester sur PC IE6 chez un pote. Je voulais faire les corrections sur mon portable et les telechargés aussitot via FTP sur le serveur (eMac), pour le tester en ligne.
N'etant absolument pas familié avec Unix et la ligne de commande, je cherche à configurer mes serveurs avec des applications (comme NAMP par ex) et donc j'ai activé le seveur FTP ds Pref-Partage. Mais je n'ai jamais compris où est le dossier par defaut d'ou partent et où arrivent les fichiers telecharges via FTP. Logiquement (?), je voulais designer le dossier du site (celui du serveur Apache Library/WebServer/Documents) comme dossier FTP. J'ai utilisé Pure FTPd manager pour le faire.
J'ai testé en local, ça ne marchait pas avec dreamweaver, mais le logiciel client FTP RBrowserLite accedait sans problème au dossier.
Là dans RBrowserLite, j'ai remarqué que certains alias ne fonctionnait pas. Je sais que ces alias (dit "durs" je crois) sont differents des alias macos9, c'est pourquoi j'avais créé ces alias avec des applications (je suis incapable de le faire avec le terminal) comme iTunesCatalogue par ex.
Là je me suis dit qu'on pouvait avec Pure FTPd manager créer un alias de mon dossier public et un alias de mon dossier "telechargement"dans mon dossier FTP/serveur Web. Ainsi j'aurais pu avoir accces à mes principaux dossiers dans la même fenetre du client FTP.
A ce moment la j'ai fait une erreur, j'ai confondu Plubic et Private! et j'ai donc créé un alias de Private dans Webser/Documents que j'ai mis à la corbeille.
A chaque modif, le daemon redemmara...
A un moment, l'acces internet ne fonctionnait plus, j'ai alors eteint/rallumé mon routeur/modem netgear, OK, l'acces et revenu, mais c'est là que mail n'accedait plus aux serveurs...
Je n'ai pas trouver de solution c'est là que j'ai redémarré le serveur qui s'est bloqué sur:

/etc/master.password: No Such ile or dirctory
/etc/master.password: No Such ile or dirctory
-sh-2.05b#

(le clavier est qwerty desormais)

Avec votre aide, j'espère je vais me mettre à la ligne de commande pour m'en sortir.

J'ai qqs bons bouquins (Introduction à Unix, le livre des secrets et Mac OSX 200% I&II) que je m'en vais potasser dès à présent...

Merci


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2004)

Salut ! 
 Vas voir ici, à tout hasard...


----------



## dmsr (5 Décembre 2004)

j'ai pu ouvrir mon tiroir cd sous Open Frimware et reparer les autorisations en bootant sur le CD OsX, mais :" /private/var/tmp ne peut etre reparé puisqu'il n'existe pas". 
J'ai suivi les directives du tutorial Apple (là  )
J'ai rapidement appris à naviguer dans les repertoires sous Unix.
Je suis parti à la recherche du repertoire private... Il etait bien ds le dossier Library/WebServer/Documents que j'avais manipule avec pure FTPd manager. (Utilitaire de disk y à reparer qqs autorisations d'ailleurs!) Mais il le repertoire private est vide! j'ai vu chez Apple que:
"
/private - contient /etc, /dev, /tmp, /var et d'autres

/etc - répertoire dans lequel sont conservées la plupart des informations concernant la configuration. Lien vers /private/etc
/dev - interfaces des pilotes de périphériques. Lien vers /private/dev
/tmp - effacé au redémarrage. Lien vers /private/tmp
/var - variables, fichiers de spoulage, fichiers évolutifs et fichiers journaux. Lien vers /private/var
"
etc dev tmp var existent mais sont vides!

Comment remettre private à sa place?
Comment recréer ses sous repertoires?
Les liens vers "private/..." cités plus-haut seront-ils valides ???
Je nage là...
je flippe aussi car si ces repertoires sont vides n'est-ce pas deja trop tard?  

ps: ds .Trash il y a 4 fichiers qui commencent par des points, deux d'entre eux  commencent/finissent par  ?????? le reste n'est qu'une suite incompréhensible de letres/chiffres...

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## macmarco (5 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour ! 

 Lorsque tu as suivi les instructions du lien que je t'ai donné, as-tu répété les oprérations ?
 Normalement, ces oprérations recréent les fichiers éventuellement effacés....


----------



## dmsr (5 Décembre 2004)

oui et j'ai constaté les changements mais à la fin le listing ne ressemble pas vraiment à ce qui est annoncé


----------



## dmsr (5 Décembre 2004)

je recommence....


----------



## dmsr (17 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
j'ai recommencé plusieurs fois et à chaque fois:

/etc/master.passwd: no such file or dirctory
/etc/master.passwd: no such file or dirctory
-sh-2.05b# in6_ifattach_linklocal: failed to configure a link-local address on lo0 (errno=55) in6_ifattach: lo0 failed to attach a linklocal address.

je ne sais plus quoi faire de plus,...
recherche specialiste desespêrement....


----------

